# Day 3 on raw food....



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Well, this has been way easier than I thought! Bailey has taken to it like a fish to water. Carlos was horrified on day one, but gave it a go.... Day two I gave him his chicken wing for breakfast and he ate the lot!! So far so good....thanks for the advice as I was terrified to give them raw chicken bones but you were all right....they cope marvellously eating them.....no going back for us, they seem different already! xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 27880 (Sep 19, 2012)

That's great! I'd love to try raw but I'm too scared.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just popping on for a second and saw this post. GREAT job! So happy for you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad he is doing well !


----------

